# help plan a nice Nice trip?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

stopped in there for a day on a cruise few years ago. wife is bugging me to go back for a week or so this fall. anybody been? suggestions? not sure if we want to go on our own,or maybe part of a packaged bus tour or whatever. where / how should i start to plan?merci!


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

My wife and I were in southern France during the last two weeks of April this year, stayed in AirBnbs except for one night. We flew in and out of Nice, stayed 3 nights in Nice right on the Promenade des Anglais near the old town (perfect location), explored the city and Monte Carlo (by train), then rented a car and drove to Provence staying near Gordes 3 nights, near Saint Remy 3 nights, and then back to the coast staying in Antibes for 3 nights (with the car parked) before returning to Nice and staying in a hotel by the airport the last night. It was a fabulous trip with great accommodations, lots of good food and wine and interesting sites. It was like two different holidays, and driving was easy with Google Maps on my phone attached to the windshield. In Provence, we visited the old towns of Saint-Rémy-de-Provence, Gordes, Apt, Roussillon, Les Baux-de-Provence and Arles. If you have the time, I would highly recommend doing something like this too instead of limiting yourself to just Nice. Our vacation was only two weeks, but felt much longer, just right for us, a very very nice trip. Enjoy.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks jdc. that sounds very much what we'd like to do ( esp the good food & wine part! ) can you provide any more details...re where to stay etc?
or where / how to book etc? ( feel free to pm me... )


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Make sure to take a day trip up to Eze village- easy to get there on public transit. (It's pronounces ayz). Amazing views and just a gorgeous medieval hilltop spot. Great garden on the top.

https://juliasalbum.com/beautiful-eze-village-in-southern-france/


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll send you a pm later. The post from indexxx reminded me that we also visited Uzès while in Provence. A wonderful place. Didn't get to Eze on the coast but it looks like a great place to go next time....


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lot's to do in Nice. Along with Nice, you can take the train east and visit Villefranche sur Mer, Saint Jean Cap Ferrat, Eze Sur Village (skip Eze Sur Mer), Monte Carlo (Monaco), Menton, Ventimiglia (Italy). All these places are within a 45 minute train ride. No car needed. It was cool to be in 3 different countries on one day trip. Take the train west and visit Antibes and Cannes. Same story a short train ride. A little longer train ride you can visit Grasse. It is kind of a birth place of perfume. Cool perfume factory tour there. Enjoy your vacation


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Eze is fantastic, highly recommended.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice is one of our favourite places. We originally discovered it on a Mediterranean cruise when we stopped in Ville Franche and took the train into Nice. Been back twice for multiple weeks. Last September we booked a condo with Nice Pebbles. They treat every property they manage as a high end hotel. We were half block off Promenade des Anglais and had great views.

In terms of places to visit, Antibes is our favourite. Monte Carlo is hopelessly commercial. We did not like Cannes much either. Very expensive. But Provence offers many fantastic destinations.

But wandering around Nice is such a pleasure. The sidewalk cafes are a amazing. We are thinking of going back and spending 2 weeks there. The most we have stayed before was one week. Our travelling friend died of a heart attack in April so we want to go back with his spouse. And spread his ashes on the beach...sob.

Don't miss a dinner at La Cucina. Our favourite place for dinner. Al fresco of course. And mussels for lunch in the market. What a great place!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for info (& pms) so far. 
seems like others have similar experiences & ejoy the same things as us ... ie food & wine 
as far as booking. a place to stay ... where's a good central area within Nice to stay? any specific rental options wud also be appreciated.we kinda like to stay close to the center of things & walk most everywhere.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

oh...and we have to go to a wedding on sept. 29 (here, not inNice) so were thinking of going to nice just after ,or before, that date. any suggestions if before - or after - Oct 1 is better...?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

oops


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

guys...how about this place?? location? price 9october)?
http://www.nicepebbles.com/nice-france-apartment/rentals/430/#feefo-bottom


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> guys...how about this place?? location? price 9october)?
> http://www.nicepebbles.com/nice-france-apartment/rentals/430/#feefo-bottom


Location is perfect. Looks good.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

If you go about 30 minutes inland you get quiet medieval towns perched on rocky hilltops, along valleys, built around roman aqueducts and ramparts, crazy famous rally switchback roads, blue water gorges, lavender, panoramic views etc. Few foreigners can be bothered to stray from the coast so the the prices and hustle plummet. So much more calm and relaxing for a vacation but maybe that's just me. I mean I was excited to see Nice and the Riviera but most of what impressed on me was just a bit inland.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

m3s said:


> If you go about 30 minutes inland you get quiet medieval towns perched on rocky hilltops, along valleys, built around roman aqueducts and ramparts, crazy famous rally switchback roads, blue water gorges, lavender, panoramic views etc. Few foreigners can be bothered to stray from the coast so the the prices and hustle plummet. So much more calm and relaxing for a vacation but maybe that's just me. I mean I was excited to see Nice and the Riviera but most of what impressed on me was just a bit inland.


 point taken m3. but, we get enough of that at home.... when we travel, we go for the hustle & bustle!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the info (& pms) so far.
wondering if anyone else has any specific suggestions for a place to book to stay (1 bdrm condo probably)
as far as location, we'd go for a nice clean place, centrally located close to the main action.
we walk around a lot. being close or at the seaside (which is prob. a bit more expensive) is not vital to us.
any suggestions?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

doing a bit of research, it seems october is the "fainiest" month for Nice...
living in NL, I guess its all relaive, & ill take that with a grain. of salt
but....should i let that alter my potential travel plns to go in oct.?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> doing a bit of research, it seems october is the "fainiest" month for Nice...
> living in NL, I guess its all relaive, & ill take that with a grain. of salt
> but....should i let that alter my potential travel plns to go in oct.?


We always go in late September/October and we have always enjoyed lovely sunny Mediterranean weather. Not swimming for sure.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

kcowan said:


> We always go in late September/October and we have always enjoyed lovely sunny Mediterranean weather. Not swimming for sure.


kc- any suggestions where / how/ who we might book with?
we just need a nice 1 br apt. or whatever, in a good central location. where we can mostly walk....


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

You could try:
https://www.nicepebbles.com/


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks leo....yes, that name keeps popping up ...


----------



## Robin126 (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes, set your budget before any trip, and as per your budget you can select trip location.. 


Thanks
Robin


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

When we were there last October, we asked about 1BR for this year and they sent us these links: https://www.nicepebbles.com/scripts/property.php?property_id=422
https://www.nicepebbles.com/scripts/property.php?property_id=242
Great location for both. They tend to be pricey but the price is worth it IMHO.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks kc. both pretty "swanky"!
i noticed the location / area of both on the maps. would you consider that area to be fairly central - for walking around the main area of the city?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes we were just south of that a half block off Promenade des Anglais. Easy walk to everything. Man we love that town. We mostly went east to everything which you would from those places too. They are about two blocks west from where we stayed. It is a little further from the Promenade but no big deal.

Our next trip will be to spread the ashes of our friend who was there last October and has since died. Sob! We will go next year to spread his ashes.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Yes we were just south of that a half block off Promenade des Anglais. Easy walk to everything. Man we love that town. We mostly went east to everything which you would from those places too. They are about two blocks west from where we stayed. It is a little further from the Promenade but no big deal.
> 
> Our next trip will be to spread the ashes of our friend who was there last October and has since died. Sob! We will go next year to spread his ashes.


thanks...care to reccommend any restaurants  ...?


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks...care to reccommend any restaurants  ...?



Le Café de Turin : 5 Place Garibaldi, 06300 Nice, France
Giuseppe & Pepino : 18 Place Garibaldi, 06300 Nice, France
Lou Pilha Leva : (you must try Soca here) : 10 Rue du Collet, 06300 Nice, France


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

merci buckets....


----------

